# Admin darf nicht mehr auf MX-Record zugreifen



## Sidi (27. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit neuestem ein sehr merkwürdiges Phänomen im DNS-Manager.
Bei einigen Domains darf ich auch als User "admin" den MX-Record der Domain nicht mehr verändern. Wähle ich den entsprechenden Link an, erhalte ich als Fehlermeldung:

"Sie haben nicht die notwendigen Rechte um diesen Eintrag einzusehen oder zu bearbeiten"

Also im DNS-Manager unter "Records"

MX Neu

mail.beispiel.de     beispiel.de.
mail.beispiel.de      *.beispiel.de.

Wähle ich jetzt den Link "mail.beispiel.de" des oberen Eintrages, kommt besagte Fehlermeldung. Den unteren Eintrag darf ich aber weiterhin bearbeiten. Das tritt wie gesagt nur bei einigen Domains auf, aber dann immer
nur beim ersten Eintrag.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie es dazu kommen kann und wie man das wieder
gerade gebogen bekommt ohne die jeweilige Domain komplett zu löschen
und neu anzulegen?

Ach ja, ich benutze Version 2.2.29.

Danke für jeden Tip,
  Martin


----------



## Sidi (28. Jan. 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Hat niemand eine Idee dazu?
In welcher Datenbank-Tabelle ist denn überhaupt festgelegt, welcher Benutzer
einen DNS-Eintrag bearbeiten darf?

Vielen Dank & viele Grüße,
  Martin


----------



## Sidi (28. Jan. 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

Im /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log findet sich übrigens nur die wenig erhellende Meldung:

"28.01.2009 - 12:26:54 => DEBUG - Sie haben nicht die notwendigen Rechte um diesen Eintrag einzusehen oder zu bearbeiten"

Ich habe das Gefühl (genau kann ich es leider nicht sagen), das Problem tritt erst seit dem Update von der 2.2.24 auf die 2.2.29 auf. Vorher habe ich die Meldung jedenfalls nie gesehen.

Viele Grüße,
  Martin


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2009)

> Hat niemand eine Idee dazu?


Da ist vermutlich einer der Berechtigungsdatensätze falsch.



> In welcher Datenbank-Tabelle ist denn überhaupt festgelegt, welcher Benutzer einen DNS-Eintrag bearbeiten darf?


dns_nodes und dns_dep (Kreuztabelle)


----------



## Sidi (30. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,



Zitat von Till:


> Da ist vermutlich einer der Berechtigungsdatensätze falsch.
> dns_nodes und dns_dep (Kreuztabelle)


Danke für die Antwort!

Hmm, ich muß aber gestehen, ich verstehe die Abhängigkeiten in den Tabellen nicht.
Der Eintrag einer Domain in der dns_dep bei der ich als Admin den MX-Recoard nicht mehr bearbeiten darf
sieht z.B. so aus:
_
tree_id   userid   groupid   parent   type   doctype_id   status   icon   modul   doc_id   title
36             1            4        group4    i         1016             1                                  8        beispieldomain.xx_

Nach was muß ich denn dort bzw. in der dns_dep suchen das dem Admin wieder zugriff auf die DNS-Einträge
gibt?

Viele Grüße,
  Martin


----------

